# Sirius questions - free tuner offer?



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

siruis.com seems to have a deal where you get a free tuner with antenna and 1 yr commitment. Deal goes thru 12/31/03.

I have an '04 330cic with HK. No nav. Just regular Business CD.

Please tell me that all I need is the antenna, the (free) tuner and the subscription.

Please tell me that install is a breeze or at least reasonably priced.

Please tell me that the sound will be at least as good as FM if not CD-quality.

Please tell my wife I need this for Christmas!

Thanks!


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> siruis.com seems to have a deal where you get a free tuner with antenna and 1 yr commitment. Deal goes thru 12/31/03.
> 
> I have an '04 330cic with HK. No nav. Just regular Business CD.
> 
> ...


You'll need a Blitzsafe or Soundgate adapter (~100) in addition to the antenna. Literally plug and play. Not quite CD quality but it's at least MP3 quality or better. Recently they changed the digital stream encoding and it sounds like the CD player. Rave reviews of the new encoding at http://www.siriusbackstage.com/.


----------



## MPJ (Dec 13, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> siruis.com seems to have a deal where you get a free tuner with antenna and 1 yr commitment. Deal goes thru 12/31/03.
> 
> I have an '04 330cic with HK. No nav. Just regular Business CD.
> 
> ...


 As far as the tuner is concerned (and assuming hockeynut wants to connect via the stock head unit), don't we have to get the sirius tuner from BMWNA?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

MPJ said:


> As far as the tuner is concerned (and assuming hockeynut wants to connect via the stock head unit), don't we have to get the sirius tuner from BMWNA?


That's what I want to know. The offer from sirius is for the Kenwood tuner...can that hook up to the stock head unit?


----------



## xfactor (Nov 5, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> That's what I want to know. The offer from sirius is for the Kenwood tuner...can that hook up to the stock head unit?


I doubt it... you almost certainly would need the tuner provided by BMWNA. I assume the Kenwood piece is a head unit and intended to either replace an existing stereo or uses FM modulation (which sounds like shit).


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

xfactor said:


> I doubt it... you almost certainly would need the tuner provided by BMWNA. I assume the Kenwood piece is a head unit and intended to either replace an existing stereo or uses FM modulation (which sounds like shit).


Not necessarily. Which Kenwood unit is it? I'm guessing it's the one with the tuner box and a control box. If so, and it has the ability to output to an AUX connector, you're all set. I'd use the BMW AUX cable (about $35) and hook up via that. Put the control unit in the ashtray or somewhere else in the cabin.

When you want to listen, set the HU to AUX and control your Sirius stations via the controller. You'll get near CD quality audio while retaining the stock look of the car. This is what I've done on my '03 with NAV and my Pioneer XM tuner.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

xfactor said:


> I doubt it... you almost certainly would need the tuner provided by BMWNA. I assume the Kenwood piece is a head unit and intended to either replace an existing stereo or uses FM modulation (which sounds like shit).


The Kenwood piece is the receiver (see www.sirius.com and click on the free offer link near the bottom). Sounds like it requires a Kenwood head unit though 

I think that if I want the full sirius experience I need to get the whole kit for around $400 or so (http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/sirius/sirius.htm)


----------

